# Yamaha YS828



## castle456

Was wondering if anyone could tell me if theses blowers I found on craigslist are worth 850. The price seems really high to me but I don't know much about them. They also look like they are in rough shape. Also I think I can buy a used good condition honda for about 1000 and the parts for the honda are easier to get in the US. If anyone can give me a price on what they think they are worth that would be great. Thanks

Yamaha YS828
link to craiglist


----------



## db9938

uuufah, that's a bit much, even for Yammies


----------



## Shryp

Yea, I would say expensive for as old as they look. Also, I would guess they were used commercially since he has at least 5 of them.


----------



## Hkellogg

I went to look at one of these the other day...they might have been serviced but they are beat...its a landscaper contractor selling them he also has some 624 wheeled machines too which he wants $500 a piece for


----------



## castle456

Hkellogg said:


> I went to look at one of these the other day...they might have been serviced but they are beat...its a landscaper contractor selling them he also has some 624 wheeled machines too which he wants $500 a piece for


Was he willing to go down in price??


----------



## EarthWindandFire

It's true that the Yamaha's are even better than a Honda, however, age takes it's toll on everything. I would pass on this particular unit. Look for one owned by an older gentleman where he was the original owner. Also, units from places that receive less snow than upstate New York for example.


----------



## castle456

So I guess I should pass on these blowers?


----------



## db9938

IF, it was $850 for all three, then I would say ok, maybe. But for each...?

That is a little steep. For the price that they are asking, I would expect that the buckets, chutes, and augers would be in better shape. They look a little, well, worn.


----------



## wdb

The posting has been deleted so I can't see them.

I bought a YS828 two years ago for half that, from a dealer that used to sell and service them. My sight-unseen opinion is that $850 should buy a machine that looks and works almost like new.


----------



## bfc45

castle456 I bought mine (YS828), don't have an exact date I would guess the late 80s Listed for $17??.?? sold it to me for 890.00. It was used by the dealer as a demo he had 2 626s and the used 828 so I took the 828. Other then skids and a couple of shear pins I have'n replaced any thing. This year it is getting a work out, 3' on the ground in less then a week. the thing runs like a bear, the more snow the harder it works. Thing is now I need new skids, so it any one know where they sell them please let me know. Thank you bfc45


----------

